# What cleaning products do you like?



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

What are your favorites? Here's mine:

Tilex (green bottle) -- best thing EVAH for removing soap scum! The Mold & Mildew product also is great -- I especially like it for those resin lawn chairs that get gunked up with black mold after sitting outside all summer!

Ammonia in a squirt bottle is the best glass cleaner! (It's cheap, too.) 

Magic Erasers. Love love love 'em!

Swiffer dusters -- I have the yellow telescopic one. It's great for getting at ceiling fans and baseboards without reaching/leaning. Yes, the mitts are expensive -- I buy the jumbo-sized boxes at Sam's Club, which saves a little.

Another Sam's Club product I couldn't live without is Sprayway Stainless Steel Cleaner. Hands-down the best product I've found for stainless. Spray on; wipe off -- that's all there is to it. No streaks!!!!

Pledge Revitalizing Oil -- the orange oil stuff. Used it on a client's kitchen cabinets, and she swore I had refinished them! It's that good. Smells nice, too.

Method products for wooden furniture and floors ... smells soooo good!

I also like Mrs. Meyer's lavender-scented products. 

Ditto Scott's Liquid Gold, the almond-scented stuff. Great on antique furniture, where you have to be careful not to 'bloom' the finish with any water-based product.

Pledge Multi-Purpose for leather furniture, and also to repel dust from laminates and other static-prone surfaces.

Yours?!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

You posted a product that you used for cleaning oven tops a while ago, what was that?


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Dawn Power Dissolver! I forgot about that one. It's fantastic. Great for stovetops or burnt-on foods. 

That reminds me -- I accidentally left my bottle at a client's house last week, so I gotta buy a new one! Can't be without it. 

The inside of my truck looks like the cleaning products aisle of your local grocery store. :hysterical:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

That was it.


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

A good degreaser for laundry.
Magic eraser.
Those battery operated shower cleaners that came out a few years ago you hang them over your shower stem and follow directions. I got one a few years ago and put it into a shower that I really needed to clean and just pressed the button every evening before I went to bed and within a few weeks my shower looked spotless with out doing anything now I just use it once or twice a week.


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I try to use white vinegar as much as possible, windows, floors, counter tops, baths. Works great on a lot of things!!


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

Cleaners I use most often are: vinegar mixed with water for counters, etc. For a cleanser I mix borax and a few drops of essential oil into a jar. Poke holes in the top (like when kids want to keep a bug or something) Then I shake it out and use a wet rag. It works great on stove-tops, tubs, & toilets.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

i had found the best stuff ever..fantastic clean and shine. It was great stuff..but apparently they say it wasn't selling good enough, they discontinued it! :-(


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

I thought that was a NEW product?! I have an elderly friend that loves it, wonder why its discontinued?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

My stove is ancient.
But I love it as it is a double wide model.
The panel where the knobs are has a clock/timer face that has been so covered in grunge that I couldn't see through it. I have tried everything!
I am a huge Mrs. Meyer's fan (her bar soap is the best for laundry, body and it is all I use on my hair)
There is a new countertop cleaner in honeysuckle scent. Very bright and yummy.
I bought it and proceeded to clean my whole house with it.
Gave a spritz in passing to the clock/timer face and then gave it a swipe.
Holy Cow!! It is as clean as brand new... so clean that DH noticed!! Now that is saying something.
So Mrs. Meyers products are wonderful. (lavender and rose geranium for bar soap, basil/black pepper for floors adn honeysuckle for anything that can't run away.)
Magic Eraser mop head.
Barkeeper's Friend.
That's all I have in the house.


----------



## Dian (May 11, 2003)

Where is everybody getting the Mrs. Meyers? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Ivory soap, baking soda and homemade apple cider vinegar. That is it....James


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Vinegar, essential oil, Simple Green, water, baking soda, Dawn. Combinations vary based upon needs. 
I try to avoid too many chemicals.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.mrsmeyers.com/

Here you go. And if you look at the top left it has a store finder.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I use mostly vinegar, baking soda, and steam. I love those little "Shark" steam cleaners.

I avoid chemicals for 2 reasons. 
1 - I worry about what they might do to our health.
2 - they are bad for the septic system. 
3 - they are expensive and damaging to the air, soil, water, and life in general.


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Dawn, Bon-Ami Cleanser powder, S.O.S. pads.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> Where is everybody getting the Mrs. Meyers? I haven't been able to find it.


Local Wal-Mart has it here!


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I decided that since so many of you really recommended Mrs. Myers I would give it a try. It is really great! DH loves the Lemon Verbena scent. Very "clean smelling" (that is a quote from him!) I love the fact that just a little goes a long way and it actually works. I have one of the microfiber mops that is like the Swiffer mops except you use your own cleaner and it is perfect for it. The solution container only holds a quart so a couple of tablespoons of cleaner and then fill it with warm water makes enough to clean my kitchen floor. Best of all, it really cleans the floor!


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

My best cleaning product is not a product its a site 'Flylady' really keeps me going and on track with the basics and gives me time for the extras..


----------



## OUVickie (Mar 8, 2003)

I make a paste of vinegar & Baking Soda to use as a scrub and use it in liquid form to clean pans and such - someone here posted that one time and I love them for it, because it even takes rust rings off of white counters!
I use it for cleaning my drains too, it works great.

I love Dawn dishwashing liquid - I won't use anything else on dishes. 

I use Awesome Orange or Simple Green to spray on laundry stains. Rubbing alcohol and salt for somethings too.

I'm anxious to see if they have Mrs. Meyer here somewhere. Atwoods ranch store carries alot of unique things, maybe they have it!


----------

